
Alphabetize your CSS, or get out - mcavaliere
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/alphabetize-your-css-get-out-dennis-plucinik/
======
okadots
Ha! Thank you F5 key in Sublime for doing this for me

------
mcavaliere
Hardline stance, over-the-top, pretty funny. I do find alphabetizing to reduce
the time it takes to think while writing CSS.

